# Brute cutting out, changed pump???



## sledneck696 (Apr 30, 2014)

Okay guys newbie here to Kawi's. I got a real good deal on a 09 brute 750 that just isn't working right. I was positive it was going to be bad fuel pump but I picked up another pump today the guy said it only had 700km on it ( he had a bunch of brute parts ) put it in and still didn't fix my problems. The bike starts fine, idles perfect but is cutting out something awful under load like even 10mph, i was playing with the revs while idling and when giving it a few revs it even shut right off. I added some sea foam to the tank and now Im on here looking for what I can check next, it has to be something fairly simple or fuel related im thinking. No lights flashing or anything on the pod either. any ideas let me know guy, thanks

Mark


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Check the fuel pressure. It's must be above 43 psi or it won't run right. Just get some rubber fuel line and a pressure gauge. Volume won't tell you if it's working right.


----------



## movingman (Jan 25, 2010)

Did you check the screen in the fuel tank. Could have debris built up in it.


----------



## sledneck696 (Apr 30, 2014)

No I didn't check the screen where exactly is that? Also isn't it weird that between the pump that's in it and other used pump I just tried there is zero difference....I will check the pressure though that way I can rule it out


----------



## Codeman350ss (Oct 26, 2012)

Best thing is to punch a hole in that upper screen then use some 3/8 fuel line from the tank to the throttle bodies. Don't forget to put a inline filter in it that is rated for fuel injection.


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

U bought a used pump to replace a used pump ? Don't anyone read these threads or use the search option ?


----------



## sledneck696 (Apr 30, 2014)

Well it was 50 bucks so I thought i would give it a shot. The thing is all guys on here with pump issues are having trouble with no power up top, this bike starts screwing up at 5mph I'm testing fuel pressure tomorrow anyways


----------



## sledneck696 (Apr 30, 2014)

Well fuel pump is just fine. I am thinking maybe tps could be bad....anyone else have any ideas


----------

